# CRNA MAC Coding



## tcraig (Apr 27, 2009)

If a CRNA is in the room during a pain procedure but did not administer anesthesia, can they bill 01992 for simply monitoring vital signs?  If not, is there an appropriate code to bill?  Thanks, Terri


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 27, 2009)

The anesthesia provider does not need to necessarily be administering anesthetic drugs to qualify for MAC.  The provider MUST satisfy all documentation requirements of performing any anesthesia service including completion of preanesthesia evalution, intra-operative monitoring and personal participation in the anesthesia plan and case.  Another defining factor is the performing provider is rendering services within the scope of practice/state licensure and is available to administer anesthesia and other medical care as appropriate.

The ASA Relative Values Guide contains an in depth definition of MAC.

Julie, CPC


----------



## tcraig (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mac anesthesia*

So you are telling me that you can bill a code that by definition is the administration of anesthetic agent during a lumbar/cervical pain procedure, prone position, but not administer anesthesia?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 28, 2009)

The ASA definition of MAC recognizes the administration of sedative, hypnotic, analgesic and other commonly used drugs may not always be within the components of a MONITORED anesthesia care service.  The provider of a MAC service must be prepared and qualified to convert to general anesthesia and is bound to all of the documentation and pre & post-procedural requirements of an anesthesia service.

Look at the ASA Relative Values Guide definition and see if it makes it clearer for you.

Julie, CPC


----------

